# Groove3 Midi Orchestration Explained



## Bunford (Sep 5, 2012)

Just a quick post to recommend this series to any beginner out there.

It's based on Logic, using a lot of Philharmonik samples, also touching on Kontakt and EXS jam packs. However, the videos can be mostly applied to any DAW as they keep telling you throughtout.

It taught me a LOT on setting up my DAW, the instruments and their roles, orchestration, counterpoint, techniques for expression and humanisation, how to create the space using reverb, harmony, thematis writing etc. 

They are split into several 5-15 minutes videos, so very easy to slot inbetween other things and nicely sized bitesize chunks of education.

I really can't recommend this series enough! The Groove3 Music Theory Explained one combined with this has put me in very good stead, though admittedly everyone is different with differing learning styles, but this definitely fit my style like a glove! I now feel well equipped and about to start writing my first serious piece of virtual orchestration.

Groove3 MIDI Orchestration Explained: http://www.groove3.com/str/midi-orchest ... ained.html

Groove3 Music Theory Explained: http://www.groove3.com/str/music-theory-explained.html


----------



## Matt Baron (Sep 5, 2012)

Yep, I would also second this. I've bought all of Eli Krantzberg's videos and have found all of them to be great.


----------



## TMRodrigues (Oct 18, 2012)

+1

For more advanced users, perhaps there's not much to learn here (maybe a light revision) but for the beginners it's a great tool to understanding the workflow of dealing with libraries.

All the other tutorials Groove3 makes are also fantastic and i recommend them too.


----------



## JTJohnson (Mar 20, 2017)

Sorry to dig this one up but has this been updated since?


----------



## AllanH (Mar 24, 2017)

It's a great into. I went through a few years ago and at the time found it helpful. There are many other newer and more specific tutorials.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 5, 2018)

Is this tutorial still helpful in 2018? It was made 2011 and a lot has happened since then. 
I think I buy it, but if anyone has a tipp about something similar or more up-to-date I would like to hear about it


----------

